# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Eerste keer Roaccutane

## Alina2013

Beste allen, 

Sinds de pubertijd heb ik last van een vette huid en acné op mijn T-zone. Heel af en toe heb ik ook acné op mijn rug en soms op mijn kaaklijn. De dermatoloog heeft mij maandenlang (misschien wel langer dan anderhalf jaar) antibiotica laten innemen. Ik merk dat mijn gezondheid erop achteruit is gegaan (ik heb bijvoorbeeld ontzettend veel haaruitval en voel me niet zo energiek meer als voorheen). 

Gisteren ben ik weer langs gegaan bij de dermatoloog en heb te horen gekregen dat ik moet stoppen met Minocycline en over moet stappen op Roaccutane. Ik heb het contract voor de behandelingen nog niet getekend, omdat ik bang ben dat het nog meer schade toebrengt aan mijn lichaam. 
Mijn haaruitval is zó erg dat ik zelfs Minoxidil 5% heb gekocht (dit is een middel tegen haaruitval wat eigenlijk bedoeld is voor mannen). 

In de informatiebladen over Roaccutane staan een boel bijwerkingen die mij afschrikken. Ik volg momenteel een studie en doe aan fitness en heb eerlijk gezegd geen zin in rugpijn (en het opgeven van fitness gedurende 9 maanden tijd) en een droge, schilferige huid. Ook lijkt het me niet prettig elke dag moe en slaperig te zijn of gedeprimeerd te raken. 
Aan de andere kant lijkt het mij ook wel prettig om eindelijk van die vette huid af te komen. Wegens mijn vette huid moet ik mijn haar om de dag met shampoo wassen, wat ook niet goed is voor mijn haar(uitval). 

Wat lijkt jullie het beste? 
Mijn lichaam de rust geven en alles weer op een natuurlijke wijze te laten herstellen? Of gewoon doorbijten en deze Roaccutane behandeling te starten met bijbehorende gevolgen en risico's? 

Ik ben overigens 21 jaar oud. 
Alle tips en adviezen zijn welkom. 

Groetjes, 
Alina.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik natuurgeneeskunde adviseren.

----------


## merel2

Ik heb ook voor deze keuze gestaan.
Heb veel gelezen van Roaccutane.
Ik heb er niet voor gekozen.
Heb zelf ook vaak minocycline geslikt. 

Ik heb nu een jaar of 4 geleden gekozen voor de natuurlijke geneeswijze.
Ben erg blij hiermee en het gaat nog steeds heel goed !!

----------


## Adike

Daar ben ik blij mee.

Vaak blijft men hangen in de diagnose acné. Goed resultaten haal ik door die diagnose los te laten en me te verdiepen in natuurgeneeskundige middelen zoals etherische oliën, voeding, homeopathie en kleurentherapie die gericht zijn op een gezonde huid.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Alina, ik dacht dat langdurig antibiotica slikken al lang was achterhaald... Ben je bij een ouderwetse dermatoloog terechtgekomen, of heeft hij een heel goede reden om toch antibiotica voor te schrijven?

Van antibiotica is bekend dat het de darmflora verstoort. Van een verstoorde darmflora is bekend dat het invloed heeft op je huid, en die invloed is meestal negatief.

Heb je al eens geprobeerd om een andere shampoo te gebruiken? Of zelfs om je haar _minder_ vaak te wassen? Vaak wassen kan namelijk de hoofdhuid irriteren, en de huid reageert op die irritatie door extra talg (vet) aan te maken.

Verder is van belang dat je de hoofdhuid tijdens het haren wassen wel licht masseert, maar niet verder irriteert. Dus niet met je nagels over je hoofdhuid, en wel masseren maar niet al te stevig.

Ook je voeding kan bijdragen aan een gezonde huid. Net zoals je darmflora een wezenlijke invloed heeft, heeft ook je voeding dat. Soms direct, soms weer via diezelfde darmflora. Wat gezond is en wat niet, is echter per persoon verschillend. De ene persoon kan een slechte huid krijgen van appels omdat hij toevallig overgevoelig is voor een natuurlijke stof die in appels voorkomt. De andere persoon kan juist weer een slechte huid krijgen van bijvoorbeeld spinazie.

Experimenteer dus eens met je voeding, en staar je niet blind op "als ik natuurlijk en biologisch eet, dan 'moet' het wel gezond zijn", want dat klopt domweg niet.

Verder wordt homeopathie vaak genoemd, maar daarvan heb je vormen die wel werken en vormen die juist totaal niet werken. Let dus goed op wanneer je die kant op wilt gaan. Andere therapieën zoals kleurentherapie zijn totale onzin, de werking is nul. Zulke therapieën maken je alleen maar afhankelijk van een hulpverlener, en ze leiden de aandacht af van de werkelijke oorzaak. Niet aan beginnen dus.

Kortom, verzorg je haar en je hoofdhuid goed, maar niet _te_ goed. Experimenteer met een ander merk shampoo waar zo weinig mogelijk in zit. Masseer je hoofdhuid slechts licht, en doe dat met je vingertoppen, niet met je nagels. En let heel goed op je voeding, laat eens drie weken een bepaalde fruitsoort weg en kijk of dat helpt, laat daarna drie weken een andere fruitsoort weg, doe hetzelfde met groenten en broodbeleg, enzovoort.

Succes!

----------


## Adike

De vraagsteller zegt juist dat zij erg tevreden is over natuurgeneeskunde. Wel moeten uiteraard de juiste middelen worden ingezet bij de behandeling, dus ook juiste hmeopatische middelen . Kleurentherapie is wetenschappelijk onderzocht heeft weldegelijk invloed op het gestel van iemand, maar dan ook weer met deskundig gebruik. Kleurentherapie maakt niet afhankelijk, omdat deze thuis gevolgd kan worden na advisering. 

Acné is in de vorm van de vraagsteller niet te bestrijden met alleen goede verzorging, hygiëne en voeding. Deze vorm is ook geen allergische reactie zoals ik het kan lezen. Verkeerde ongefundeerde adviezen helpt niemand. 

In dit geval neig ik naar een zelf samengestelde olie op basis van etherische oliën en zeer zeker het bekijken van het aangelegde voedingsdagboek. Maar de vraagsteller stelt dat zij al goed geholpen is met natuurgeneeskunde. Mijn dag is goed.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik lees een aanvallend en zelfgenoegzaam toontje in je reactie, maar ik zou niet weten waarom je dat nodig vindt.

Als vraagsteller tevreden is, is dat prima.

Dat doet echter niets af aan mijn tips. Dat blijkt ook wel uit het feit dat je daar totaal niet op ingaat.

Homeopathie bestaat in vele vormen. Er zijn vormen die werkzaam zijn, maar daarbij gaat het feitelijk om fytotherapie, niet om de eigenlijke homeopathie. Homeopathie werkt soms door toeval, het heeft soms een negatief effect door hetzelfde toeval, en het heeft soms totaal geen effect zoals bij een D30-verdunning.

Bij kleurentherapie geldt net zoiets. De gemoedstoestand kan worden beïnvloed door de kleuren in iemands omgeving. Kleurentherapeuten doen echter net alsof je bijvoorbeeld een blauw draadje om je pols kunt dragen om zo "blauwe energie" aan je lichaam te geven, en dat is klinkklare nonsens. Dus ook bij kleurentherapie geldt: let verdraaid goed op wat je doet!

Tot slot hoop ik dat andere lezers wel openstaan voor de tips die ik heb gegeven.

----------


## Adike

Homeopathie en fytotherapie zijn los staande disciplines die eigenlijk niets met elkaar te maken hebben. Homeopathie werkt volgens het Similia principe, d.w.z.. de ziekte met de ziekte bestrijden. Homeopathische middelen zijn verdunningen van planten, dieren en mineralen. 
Homeopathische middelen zijn geregistreerde middelen die hun werkzaamheid hebben bewezen. Uiteraard bij goed gebruik, ook de D30 potentie. Waarom zou de D6 en D200 wel werken en de D30 niet. Alleen je moet de potentie goed inzetten. Schoenmaker hou je bij je .............. 

Fytotherapie is gebaseerd op kruiden en is een hele andere behandelingsvorm dan homeopathie. Bij fytotherapie gebruik je de pure vorm van de kruiden. Hierdoor kun je vele kruiden en planten niet gebruiken omdat ze giftig zouden zijn in die vorm. Door ze vakkundig te verdunnen zouden ze wel geneeskracht hebben, wat bij homeopathie wel gebeurd. Dit gebeurt door fabrieken of apothekers, waardoor er een constante kwaliteit ontstaat. Ik ben homeopaat en fytotherapeut. 

Kleurentherapie heeft diverse behandelingsvormen, ook hier is correct gebruik belangrijk voor resultaat. In ziekenhuizen worden bij acné, psoriasis, spieraandoeningen en depressies kleurentherapie behandelingen gegeven. Deze behandelingen doe ik ook in mijn natuurgeneeskundigepraktijk en bij goed gebruik is het mogelijk die behandelingen thuis te volgen. De gezondheidszorg kan goedkoper.

----------


## Flogiston

Homeopathie en fytotherapie hebben inderdaad niets met elkaar te maken.

Fytotherapie is vaak goed werkzaam. Helaas maken homeopathen daar misbruik van door net te doen alsof fytotherapie een vorm van homeopathie is, en vervolgens te zeggen "zie je nu wel dat homeopathie werkt!". Maar dat klopt dus niet, fytotherapie is echt iets heel anders dan homeopathie.

Homeopathische middelen zijn tegenwoordig geregistreerd. Een andere misleidende truc is dat homeopathen net doen alsof registratie betekent dat het "dus" werkt. Dit geldt weliswaar voor geneesmiddelen: die krijgen alleen een registratie als de werkzaamheid is bewezen. Maar de lobby van de grote homeopathische industrie heeft het voor elkaar gekregen dat hun middeltjes alleen maar geregistreerd hoeven te worden. De werkzaamheid hoeft niet bewezen te zijn!

Vervolgens maken ze misbruik van het idee dat alleen werkzame middelen mogen worden geregistreerd, en doen ze dus alsof die registratie betekent dat hun middeltjes een bewezen werking hebben. Dat is pure misleiding.

D30 werkt niet. D200 werkt ook niet. Er loopt al jaren een uitnodiging aan de homeopathen om de werking te laten zien. Die uitnodiging is erg coulant: het maakt niet uit HOE ze de werking laten zien, het maakt zelf niet uit WELKE werking ze laten zien, ALS ze maar enige verschil laten zien tussen een D30 (of D200) en een nepmiddeltje.

Maar goed, jij kende zelfs de demonstratie van de "homeopathische zelfmoord" niet, dus ik neem aan dat je deze uitnodiging ook niet kent.

----------


## Adike

Homeopaten schrijven homeopathische middelen voor met goede resultaat. Een homeopathisch middel wordt alleen geregistreerd als een middel zijn kwaliteiten heeft bewezen, het is dus een geneesmiddel, zelfs de potentie wordt omschreven. Een geneesmiddel helpt alleen bij juist gebruik, maakt niet uit wat voor geneesmiddel het is. Op het etiket staat ook uitdrukkelijk vermeld dat het een homeopathisch middel is. 

D30 en D200 zijn geen homeopathische geneesmiddelen, echter het geeft de verdunning aan. De verdunning is belangrijk bii de soort aandoening die iemand heeft bijv. acuut, chronisch, etc. De potentie geeft de dieptewerking aan en bij het vaststellen van de juiste potentie werkt het gekozen middel wel.

----------


## Flogiston

Sommige homeopathische middelen werken echt. Met die middelen bereik je inderdaad goede resultaten.

Andere homeopathische middelen werken totaal niet. Zoals D30 en D200. Het maakt daarbij niet uit om welk middel het gaat: geen enkel middel werkt bij een verdunning van D30 of D200.

Homeopathen beweren dat dergelijke middeltjes toch werken. In zekere zin klopt dat: ze werken inderdaad, en wel precies even goed als een nepmiddeltje. Aangezien die nepmiddelen exact dezelfde werkzaamheid hebben als de "echte" middeltjes, kunnen we de homeopathie een stuk goedkoper maken door nepmiddelen in te zetten.

Een homeopathisch middel wordt geregistreerd zodra de _homeopathen_ beweren dat het middel werkt. Dat is dus geen bewezen werkzaamheid. Ik ben blij dat we in de geneeskunde strenger zijn: daar moet de farmaceutische fabrikant bewijzen dat het middel werkt, hij moet zijn methode openbaar maken, en onafhankelijke controleurs gaan na of de beweringen van de farmaceut kloppen. Bij homeopathie is slechts de bewering van de homeopaat al voldoende. Dat komt neer op "Ik, de homeopaat, beweer dat mijn middeltje werkt. Zo, zie je, nu hebben we bewijs." Ja ja...

Nogmaals, ik vermoed dat je de genereuze uitnodiging niet kent om op een zelfgekozen manier te laten zien dat er ook maar enig verschil bestaat tussen een D30-verdunning en een nepmiddel. De weigering van de homeopathen om op die uitnodiging in te gaan wordt (vanzelfsprekend) door alle homeopathen zorgvuldig verzwegen...

----------


## merel2

Ik ben het er helemaal mee eens dat antibiotica je darmflora verstoord.
En wanneer je darmflora helemaal verstoord is kunnen er ook geen voedingstoffen ( vitaminen ),
meer aangemaakt worden in je darmen.
Huidklachten hebben heel veel met je darmen te maken.

Ik heb veel te veel antibiotica voorgeschreven gekregen .
Bij mij ging het niet alleen om acné maar ook om de huidziekte Rosacea.
Te langdurig antibiotica kan vitaminen / mineralen tekorten veroorzaken. 
Veel gelezen over vitaminen en de vitaminen die belangrijk zijn voor de huid. 
Ik had dan ook vitaminen tekort die goed zijn voor de huid of een veel te lage waarde.
Ja zo kun je wel huidklachten blijven houden en maar minocycline blijven slikken.

Heb in voeding gezocht . Heb mijn tekorten aangevuld . Ook mineralen zoals zink en selenium geslikt.
Alles wat met de huid te maken heeft ben ik me in gaan verdiepen.
Ook kruiden , maar ook zeker voeding !!

Ben hier in het jaar 2009 mee begonnen en mijn huid ziet er veel en veel beter uit nu.

----------


## Adike

Tja, met een shampoo red je het niet en is ook een dooddoener. Net zoals tandartsen vol blijven houden dat tanden poetsen een sterk gebit zonder gaatjes geeft. Als je nog restverschijnselen hebt van je huidproblemen, zoek het dan in het herstellen van de poriën. Het kan een waar slagveld zijn. 

Homeopathische middelen worden geregistreerd indien bewezen is dat ze werkelijk bij honderden cliënten resultaat hebben. Dus niet een homeopaat regelt de registratie, maar de fabrikanten moeten aantonen dat het bij vele mensen werkt. De verdunningen en de complexmiddelen is een bereidingswijze die gewoon bekend is en ook omschreven wordt in de bijsluiters. Ik, de homeopaat beweer niet dat een middel werk. Ik ben uren bezig om het juiste middel uit te zoeken en voor te schrijven. Het kan zijn dat een middel niet aanslaat, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het middel niet werkt in andere situaties. 

Zelf werk ik ook veel met de potenties D30 en D200 als dat nodig is, zelfs bij dieren met zichtbare gebreken zoals huidproblemen. Bij de juiste keuze van het middel en de juiste potentie werkt een middel. Het is niet mijn taak om op onzinnige uitdagingen in te gaan of onderzoeken te leiden. Ik ben genezer, met een goed resultaat. Regulier of alternatief........ homeopathie of een andere discipline maakt mij niet uit. Maar een hetze beginnen zonder inzicht of bewijzen, is niet aan mij besteed. Ik geniet als iemand genezen is.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ken geen enkele tandarts die beweert dat goed poetsen een garantie is voor een gaatjesvrij gebit. Ik vermoed dat je een nogal verkeerd beeld hebt van de tandgeneeskunde, Adike. Net zoals je elders hebt laten zien dat je een nogal verkeerd beeld hebt van psychische aandoeningen, en ook van sexuele problemen.

Goed, dan de homeopathische middelen. Die worden niet geregistreerd omdat de werking zou zijn bewezen. Dat is wat de homeopathen beweren, maar dat klopt niet. De middeltjes worden al geregistreerd zodra de belanghebbenden beweren dat ze werken. Dat is dus heel wat anders!

Onafhankelijke instanties zijn er niet bij betrokken. Sterker nog, de grote commerciele lobby der homeopathen doet alles wat in haar macht ligt om een onafhankelijk oordeel te verhinderen!

D200 werkt niet. Tekenend is dat ook jij met geen woord ingaat op de al lang openstaande uitnodiging om te laten zien dat er verschil bestaat tussen een willekeurig D200 middel (jij mag kiezen welk middel je wilt), en een nepmiddel. Het maakt niet uit welke stof je D200 verdunt, het maakt niet uit op welke manier je laat zien dat er verschil is met het nepmiddel. Je mag het op jezelf proberen, op patienten, op proefpersonen. Je mag het chemisch analyseren, je mag er een paranormaal medium bij gebruiken. Alles wat je maar wilt.

De vraag is: waarom weiger je mee te werken aan een test die zou laten zien dat jouw homeopathische theorie klopt, en dat de homeopathie wel werkt?

Waarom, Adike, waarom?

----------


## Aysegul19

Beste Alina,

Voor mijn opleiding huidtherapie ben ik op zoek naar iemand met acne in het gezicht. 
Het is voor mijn tentamen dat plaats zal vinden op 29 of 30 januari op de Haagse Hogeschool in Den Haag. 

Ik vroeg me af of jij misschien interesses had om mijn patiënt te zijn voor mijn tentamen. Tijdens mijn tentamen krijg je een gratis acne behandeling en vrijblijvend advies! Als je interesses hebt, zou je me dan kunnen mailen naar: [email protected]
Graag wacht ik op je reactie  :Smile:

----------


## Adike

Ik hoef niet te bewijzen dat een geregistreerd homeopathisch middel werkt omdat het al is opgenomen als een geregistreerd geneesmiddel, volgens de Europese normen. Deze discussie is zinloos aangezien D200 een potentie is en geen homeopathisch middel. Ik heb geen theorieën, maar tevreden cliënten die blij zijn met homeopathische middel. Mensen die echt geholpen zijn met hele nare klachten. Waarom die hetze? Richt je tot fabrikanten en apothekers met de stelling dat ze nep middelen verkopen. Dan mag je dat bewijzen en procederen waarschijnlijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Nu draaien we in een kringetje rond. Alles wat je nu noemt, heb je al eerder genoemd.

Ik heb daar destijds al op gereageerd, maar ik heb van jou nog geen onderbouwde reactie gezien op mijn argumenten.

Goed, nogmaals dan.

Homeopathische middelen mogen (helaas) worden geregistreerd zonder bewijs van werkzaamheid. Het feit dat een middel is geregistreerd, zegt dus niets, echt he-le-maal niets, over de werkzaamheid.
D200 is een potentie. Klopt. Daarom mag JIJ, als homeopathie-gelover, zelf kiezen welk middel je in de potentie D200 wilt gebruiken. Je mag ook meerdere middeltjes kiezen, allemaal in de potentie D200. De keuze is aan jou. Het enige dat van jou wordt gevraagd, is te laten zien dat er een verschil is tussen een homeopathisch middeltje van D200 enerzijds, en een nepmiddeltje anderzijds. Dat is alles. Een willekeurig verschil, geheel naar jouw keuze, is genoeg. Als er geen enkel verschil blijkt te zijn tussen jouw D200-middeltje en een nepmiddeltje, dan IS er kennelijk geen verschil - toch?
De tevreden patienten waar homeopathen altijd zo trots over doen, krijg je ook wanneer je ze een nepmiddeltje zou geven. Zie het vorige punt. Homeopathie kan zo enorm veel goedkoper worden: al die middeltjes zijn niet meer nodig, je kunt gewoon iedereen hetzelfde nepmiddeltje geven en ze alleen maar wijsmaken dat je ze een echt homeopathisch middeltje geeft. Niet alleen spaart dit veel kosten, het zorgt er ook voor dat we onze aandacht niet meer hoeven te richten op de dwaalweg van de homeopatische theorie, maar kunnen besteden aan dingen die wél veelbelovend zijn.

----------


## Adike

Homeopathische middelen worden uitsluitend als zij een positieve geneeskrachtige werking hebben en van goede kwaliteit zijn geregistreerd.

Met iemand die niet weet wat een potentie is ga ik verder niet in discussie. Het is kennelijk echt te hoog gegrepen en er is geen inzet om iets te leren. 

Een potentie stop je niet in een homeopathisch middel. Van een homeopathisch middel kun je verschillende potenties maken.

Een nepmiddel komt niet door de registratiecommissie heen en wordt niet geregistreerd.

Cliënten zijn mensen die erg ziek zijn en vaak al heel veel geprobeerd hebben. Natuurgeneeskunde en homeopathie kan een uitkomst zijn voor deze mensen. Dan eb je nog die groep die eerst het in deze groepen zoeken en dan pas verder kijken.

Iedere genezer is trots als hij succes heeft.

Ieder homeopathisch middel kost ongeveer € 12,50 en is niet vervangbaar voor een ander homeopathisch middel. Ik schrijf meestal één middel voor voor alle klachten die een cliënt heeft, Dit is de holistische werkwijze welke zich niet beperkt tot één orgaan. Na dit middel bekijk ik met de cliënt wat de rest klachten zijn en welk middel daar bij past.

Als je er geen verstand van hebt moet je er niet over praten. Het is kwetsend voor zeer veel mensen. Richt je op dingen waar je wel vertrouwen in hebt.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik geef in dit geval een reactie in de vorm van een aantal citaten, want je zegt nu teveel dingen, en anders zou het niet meer te volgen zijn.




> Homeopathische middelen worden uitsluitend als zij een positieve geneeskrachtige werking hebben en van goede kwaliteit zijn geregistreerd.


Nee, dat klopt niet. Homeopathische middeltjes worden al geregistreerd als de homeopathen _beweren_ dat ze helpen. Een onafhankelijk onderzoek is niet nodig. Dit in tegenstelling tot de geneeskunde.




> Met iemand die niet weet wat een potentie is ga ik verder niet in discussie. Het is kennelijk echt te hoog gegrepen en er is geen inzet om iets te leren.


Ik weet prima wat een potentie is. Hoe kom je erbij dat dat niet zo zou zijn?

Daarentegen heb jij nog steeds geen idee wat de demonstratie van de "homeopathische zelfmoord" inhoudt. Je hoeft het er niet mee eens te zijn, maar het feit dat je er zelfs nog nooit van had gehoord geeft al aan dat je je nooit echt hebt verdiept in de homeopathie. Er zijn belangrijke dingen die je totaal hebt gemist.

Ook het aanbod om op een zelfgekozen manier te laten zien dat een D30-middeltje ook maar enige werkzaamheid heeft, ken je niet. Terwijl dat aanbod toch echt al jarenlang openstaat.

Ook hier geldt: je mag best je redenen hebben om niet op dat aanbod in te gaan. Maar iemand die de homeopathie serieus en onafhankelijk bestudeert, moet het aanbod in ieder geval _kennen_. Het feit dat jij er nog nooit van hebt gehoord, geeft ook in dit geval duidelijk aan dat je je nooit echt in de homeopathie hebt verdiept.

We kunnen dus zelfs een stapje verder gaan: elke uitspraak over homeopathie is nietszeggend indien die uitspraak wordt gedaan door iemand die zich niet in de materie heeft verdiept.




> Iedere genezer is trots als hij succes heeft.


Klopt.

De vraag is: als een acteur succes heeft met een nepmiddel, mag hij daar trots op zijn?




> Ieder homeopathisch middel [...] is niet vervangbaar voor een ander homeopathisch middel.


Tot zover de theorie.

Praktijktesten wijzen iets heel anders uit...

Wil je laten zien dat jouw theorie toch klopt? Ga dan in op de uitnodiging (die je niet kent, maar daar kun je zelf eenvoudig verandering in brengen).




> Als je er geen verstand van hebt moet je er niet over praten.


Klopt.

Aangezien jij de "homeopathische zelfmoord" niet kent, en ook de al vaak genoemde uitnodiging niet kent, zou je er beter niet meer over praten.

----------


## Adike

Weer een herhaling van wat eerder geschreven is om mijn vorige antwoord te ontlopen en stellingen en beweringen die zomaar aangenomen worden. De regels voor registratie zijn niet opgesteld door homeopaten.Sinds 1 januari 2002 moeten homeopathische geneesmiddelen zijn geregistreerd door het College ter Beoordeling van Geneesmiddelen (CBG). Homeopathische geneesmiddelen moeten voldoen aan de Registratieregeling volgens de Wet op de Geneesmiddelen. Hiertoe worden ze aangemeld bij het CBG. Doel van de registratie is om de kwaliteit, veiligheid en werkzaamheid van homeopathische geneesmiddelen te waarborgen op een manier die recht doet aan de principes van homeopathie. Het College bestaat uit een voorzitter en ten minste negen en ten hoogste zeventien andere leden (artsen, apothekers en wetenschappers). Voorzitter en leden worden benoemd door de Minister van VWS. De ambtstermijn van de voorzitter en de leden is vier jaar en kan telkens worden verlengd met vier jaar door herbenoeming. De werkwijze en verantwoordelijkheden van het College zijn vastgelegd in de Geneesmiddelenwet. 

Aan een potentie kun je geen homeopathische middelen toevoegen. Van een homeopathisch middel kun je een potentie maken. Een potente is louter de aanduiding voor een verdunning.

Ieder medicijn en vele andere middelen, dus ook homeopathische middelen kunnen een gevaar voor de gezondheid zijn bij verkeerd gebruik. Het bewijs dat homeopathische middelen werkzame stoffen bevatten. 

Wat noemt iemand nepmiddelen en wat noemt iemand resultaat. Waarom zou een auteur geen succes mogen hebben als het iemand geneest. In de psychiatrie wordt vaak gebruik gemaakt van suggestie. Homeopathische middelen vallen niet in de categorie nepmiddelen volgens CBG. Ik zou kijken bij CBG wat valt onder nepmiddelen. De aanduiding nepmiddelen is te algemeen. Een potentie aanduiding is geen homeopathisch middel, het geeft enkel aan hoe vaak het homeopathisch middel verdund is. De soort verdunning van een homeopatisch middel is belangrijk voor de soort aandoening die iemand heeft.

Ieder homeopathisch middel is gemaakt van een andere grondstof en heeft dus zijn eigen werking. In de praktijk is dus ieder homeopathisch middel uniek. Een homeopaat zoekt het homeopathische middel wat het beste past bij de klachten van een cliënt dus het beste de klachten aan pakt. Hierdoor kom je eerder tot positieve resultaten en zullen de kosten van een behandeling dalen.

Ik ben dus een erkend homeopaat en walg van de onzin die er geschreven wordt op deze site. Het heeft geen enkele meerwaarde.

----------


## Flogiston

Je bedoelt dat de grote homeopathische industrie succesvol heeft gelobby'd om de wetgeving om te buigen in het eigen voordeel.

De regels waarmee de "werkzaamheid" van homeopathische middeltjes wordt "aangetoond" zijn enkel regeltjes. Het zijn geen testen. Je hoeft niet te kijken of de patiënten daadwerkelijk beter worden. Het enige dat nodig is om volgens de regels "werkzaam" te zijn, is dat het middeltje voldoet aan bepaalde theoretische regeltjes. Dat is alles.

Je mag dan een erkend homeopaat zijn, het feit dat je nog nooit hebt gehoord van het experiment van de "homeopathische zelfmoord" geeft aan dat je veel essentiële informatie niet eens kent.

Ook het aanbod om de werkzaamheid van een homeopathisch middel te laten zien, nota bene op een door *jou* gekozen manier, _ken je verdorie niet eens_! En dan beweer je verstand van zaken te hebben?

In plaats daarvan bestrijd je een verhaal over "potentie" en middeltjes dat niemand ooit heeft gehouden. Je doet net of ik een middel wil bedenken bij een potentie. Maar dat klopt natuurlijk niet.

Wat brengt jou ertoe net te doen alsof ik dat zou willen? Is dat jouw manier om de ander in een kwaad daglicht te plaatsen? Niet bepaald een nette methode...

Ik zou zeggen: laat de ander in zijn waarde.

En ga eens in op de dingen die worden gezegd. Beantwoord eens de gestelde vragen, en doe niet steeds alsof je die vragen niet hebt gehoord. Ook dat is een vorm van respect tonen voor de ander.

----------


## Adike

Woordverklaring in de homeopathie voor potentie = verdunning. Niets meer en niets minder. Verder stop ik met deze dwaze discussie en ga er vanuit dat ik ieder op een nette manier heb geantwoord. Kennelijk heeft Flogiston een probleem met zich uit te drukken op een vakgebied waar hij geen verstand van heeft. Irritant dat er onder schuilnamen gewerkt wordt en men dan meer vrijheden neemt om mensen te beledigen en te kwetsen.

Als homeopaat kan ik zeggen dat ik vele mensen en dieren genezen heb met homeopathie. Kijk voor resultaten en behandelingsmogelijkheden op www. viellevoye.nl.

----------


## Flogiston

Potentie is inderdaad verdunning. Fijn dat je dat bevestigt.

Dat jij je gekwetst voelt is jammer, maar dat zegt helaas vooral iets over jou.

Jij bent degene die kwetsend probeert te zijn. Je blijft maar zeggen dat ik "er geen verstand van heb", maar je weigert te vertellen wat ik dan verkeerd zou zien, of wat ik dan niet zou begrijpen. Je kunt dus geen enkele fout vinden in mijn woorden. Dat zegt genoeg, denk ik.

Intussen ben jij degene die nog steeds geen idee heeft van wat de "homeopathische zelfmoord" betekent. Ik bedoel, je mag best van mening verschillen. Ik heb ook eens een fatsoenlijke discussie gevoerd met een homeopaat die _wil_ buiten zijn eigen kaders kon kijken. Die wist wat de "homeopathische zelfmoord" inhoudt, en hij kon goed uitleggen wat hij ervan vond en waarom hij vond dat het niet van toepassing was op zijn praktijk. Jij, daarentegen, weet niet eens wat ermee wordt bedoeld, en je weigert je erin te verdiepen. *Je wijst dus iets af dat je niet eens kent!*

Hetzelfde geldt voor het aanbod dat ik al eerder heb genoemd. Ook dat wijs je af zonder het te kennen.

Die afgesloten houding is natuurlijk geheel je eigen keuze. Als je voor jezelf die keuze maakt, moet je echter niet boos worden op mensen die zich in beide kanten van de discussie verdiepen en die daardoor dus een bredere blik hebben dan jij. Een smalle blik is prima, maar laat mensen die ervoor kiezen wat breder te kijken alsjeblieft in hun waarde.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston ik heb op alles al 10 keer antwoord gegeven, dus wat mij betreft einde discussie. Ik zou tegen een cliënt zeggen zoek een andere hulpverlener. Soms willen mensen niet horen en zien wat je zegt en uitlegt. Ik wens veel je succes en wees een "man" en gebruik je eigen naam. Dit is mijn laatste antwoord aan een stalkend persoon. Ik wil mij richten op de vraagsteller en niet op de onzin die een ander uitkraamt over iemands vak.

----------


## Flogiston

Je hebt geen antwoord gegeven op de volgende vragen:

1. Wat vind je van de "homeopathische zelfmoord"?

2. Wat vind je van het aanbod om de werkzaamheid van grote verdunningen aan te tonen?

Daarnaast zijn er nog meer vragen waarop je geen antwoord hebt gegeven (eigenlijk heb je geen enkele vraag beantwoord...), maar deze twee zijn wel de belangrijkste.

Als je deze vragen toch al hebt beantwoord, heb ik daar overheen gelezen. In dat geval zou ik het op prijs stellen als je me wilt vertellen waar ik jouw antwoord kan vinden, of als je jouw antwoord zou willen herhalen.

----------


## Adike

Flogiston, ik zou zeggen lees alles nog eens rustig over. Ik wil mij echt houden aan het onderwerp van de pagina. Op dit moment geneer ik me voor de onbeschofte manier waarop ik lastig gevallen wordt over onderwerpen die de vraagsteller niet heeft aangeroerd.

----------


## Flogiston

Tja, jij beweerde bepaalde dingen. Ik wil slechts testen of je verstand hebt van homeopathie.

Je valt gigantisch door de mand wanneer je deze basiskennis niet blijkt te hebben.

Je kunt mijn vragen dan wel "onbeschoft" en "lastig vallen" noemen, maar volgens mij zijn het heel normale vragen die relevant zijn voor het onderwerp. Het zou fatsoenlijk zijn als je eventjes een antwoord zou geven. Iedereen die zich in de homeopathie verdiept zou dat moeten kunnen.

Als je nu gewoon eventjes deze simpele vragen beantwoordt, scheelt dat een hele hoop heen-en-weer-gepost. Dan zijn we gewoon direct van dit hele gedoe af. Iedereen blij, toch?

Dus alsjeblieft, wees zo vriendelijk en zo beleefd deze twee duidelijke vragen even te beantwoorden vanuit jouw kennis van de homeopathie.

----------


## Adike

Het onderwerp is Roaccutane, ik houd mij aan dit onderwerp. Mijn examens heb ik al achter de rug en ben met gemiddeld een 9 afgestudeerd voor homeopathie. Het wil niet zeggen dat ik eventjes vragen heb te beantwoorden. De relatie is te veel verslechterd Flogiston.

----------


## Adike

Betrouwbare mensen met een vakopleiding in de gezondheidszorg zijn mensen met een BIG registratie. Ook is het mogelijk dat hulpverleners in de gezondheidszorg zich aansluiten bij vakorganisatie met een overkoepelend orgaan omdat er maar een beperkt aantal beroepen in het BIG register ingeschreven kunnen worden. De vakorganisatie en overkoepelendorgaan bewaken de kwaliteit en het opleidingsniveau (minimaal HBO) door praktijkcontroles. Ook eisen ze bijscholingen en dat je je houdt aan hun tuchtrecht. Ik ben aangesloten bij VBAG en SRBAG.

----------


## Flogiston

Je kunt met gemiddeld een 9 zijn afgestudeerd in de astrologie, of zelfs in het wichelroedelopen. Dat wil alleen maar zeggen dat je de theorie prima beheerst, dat je de regeltjes kunt volgen. Het wil niet zeggen dat astrologie of wichelroedelopen een werkzame methode is.

Ook die BIG-registratie betekent alleen dat je aan bepaalde regeltjes voldoet. Het betekent niet dat een D30 ook maar enige werkzaamheid heeft.

Ik heb jou verteld op welke manier de ONwerkzaamheid van D30 is aangetoond. Helaas weiger je daarop in te gaan.

Ik heb je ook verteld over de uitnodiging om, op een heel eenvoudige manier, te laten zien dat D30 toch iets doet. Ook daar weiger je helaas op in te gaan.

Ik probeer op alle mogelijke manieren contact te maken. Ik doe mijn best open te staan voor alles wat je zegt. Helaas sluit jij je af. En dat is jammer. Ik heb ook met homeopathen gesproken die wél openstonden voor anderen. Ook al werden we het niet eens, het waren wel prettige gesprekken, voor beide partijen.

Ik weet dus dat het heel anders kan dan hoe jij je nu gedraagt. Ik blijf je oproepen om eens heel gewoon in te gaan op wat ik zeg, om het gesprek aan te gaan. Je hoeft niets toe te geven of zo, je hoeft alleen maar een vraag te beantwoorden. Als je dat niet wilt, hoef je alleen maar aan te geven waarom je de vraag liever niet beantwoordt. Maar praat niet over de vraag heen, probeer niet de vraag onder te laten sneeuwen in een heleboel woorden. Daarmee toon je geen respect jegens je gesprekspartner.

----------


## Adike

Met D30 heb ik zeer goede resultaten in de praktijk. Ik zet het echter wel op het juiste moment in en bij de juiste klachten. Dan werkt een homeopatisch middel wel. Ik heb dus positieve ervaringen en deskundigheid.

----------


## Flogiston

Als jij resultaten bereikt met jouw D30, *waarom weiger je dan zo consequent dat gewoon even te laten zien*?

Dat is nu ook het aanbod waarover ik je al zo lang probeer te vertellen, maar dat je tot nu toe niet hebt durven lezen: laat zien dat D30 ook maar iets doet. Maakt niet eens uit _wat_ het doet, _als_ het maar iets doet. Maar kennelijk wil je dat wel vertellen, maar niet laten zien.

Je hoeft het echt alleen maar even te laten zien. Dat is alles. Als je dat doet, zal alle weerstand tegen dergelijke middeltjes op slag verdwijnen. Je zou er de homeopathie een grote dienst mee bewijzen.

Ook zou je er een aantal grote geldprijzen mee kunnen winnen.

Tot slot zou je het onderzoek naar dergelijke verdunningen een grote impuls geven. Nu wordt dit soort middeltjes niet meer onderzocht binnen de wetenschap, omdat er nog nooit een positief resultaat is gevonden. Als jij nu tóch een positief resultaat kunt laten zien, zal het onderzoek weer worden opgestart.

Dus doe de mensheid, de patiënten, de homeopathie, en jezelf een enorm plezier. Laat gewoon even zien dat je niet uit je nek loopt te kletsen, maar dat je dingen zegt die je hard kunt maken. Dat zou voor iedereen vele, vele voordelen hebben.

Wat weerhoudt je?

----------


## Adike

Allereerst D30 is geen homeopatisch middel enkel een aanduiding van een verdunning. Net zoiets als 3 mg. Als iemand beweert dat 3 mg niet werkt, is dit waanzin, 3 mg geen geneesmiddel net zoals D30 geen homeopathisch middel is. Dus Flogistons stelling is slaat nergens op.

Van een homeopathisch oertinctuur (bijv. Arnica) kun je een verdunning maken, bijv. Arnica D6, Arnica D12, Arnica *D30* , Arnica D200, enz.

Verder zit ik met een beroepsgeheim dus kan ik geen resultaten geven. Bovendien zouden die van de tafel geveegd worden als vriendjespolitiek. Bewijzen is niet noodzakelijk omdat het *geregistreerde middelen* zijn en allang hun werkzaamheid hebben bewezen. Dat ontkenning mensen schade kan berokkenen is voor mij een vast staand feit. Vele mensen hebben goede ervaringen met homeopathie.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik weet dat D30 een verdunning is, en geen geneesmiddel. Dat hoef je echt niet nogmaals te vertellen. Ga liever in op het aanbod: JIJ mag een willekeurig middel kiezen, of meerdere middelen. Laat nou ein-de-lijk eens zien dat een D30-verdunning van het door jou gekozen middel ook maar enige werkzaamheid heeft. Of, als je dat liever wilt: laat op een door jou te kiezen manier zien dat er een door jou te kiezen verschil zit tussen de D30-verdunning van het door jou gekozen middeltje enerzijds, en puur oplosmiddel anderzijds.

Je hebt zo ongelooflijk veel vrijheid... JIJ mag alles kiezen... maar kom nou ein-de-lijk eens over de brug, en laat zien dat er verschil zit tussen D30 en helemaal niets.

Dit is nog nooit iemand gelukt. Je zou de eerste zijn. Je zou de mensheid, de wetenschap en de homeopathie een grote dienst bewijzen.

Maar je weigert... Met het smoesje dat een "geregistreerd middel" werkzaam zou zijn... wat aantoonbaar onjuist is.

Bovendien spreek je jezelf tegen. Aan het einde van jouw verhaal zeg je dat bewijzen niet nodig zijn, omdat er bewijzen zijn. Dat kan niet...

----------


## Adike

Ik kies een (homeopathisch) middel en een potentie bij de klachten die een cliënt heeft. Mijn cliënten zijn positief over mijn keuzes en er zijn geen klachten over homeopathische middelen, omdat zij geregistreerd zijn en een positieve bijdrage hebben in de gezondheidszorg. Dat kan ik niet zeggen van mensen die zelfs hun naam niet bekend maken.

----------


## Flogiston

Natuurlijk zijn patiënten tevreden als jij ze een D30-middeltje voorschrijft.

Als je dan niet verder kijkt, lijkt het net alsof die tevredenheid voortkomt uit jouw expertise en uit de werkzaamheid van het D30-middeltje.

Als je echter wél verder kijkt, zie je dat een acteur die een placebo voorschrijft, exact even tevreden patiënten heeft als jij met je D30-middeltje.

De conclusie is dus dat het D30-middeltje helemaal niets doet, en dat je ook geen expertise hoeft te hebben om een D30-middeltje voor te schrijven.

Je kunt dat natuurlijk zonder argumenten botweg ontkennen, maar deze feiten liggen er nu eenmaal. Als je ze toch wilt ontkennen is dat prima, maar doe dat dan met argumenten. Dat is beter dan het "ik ontken dat liever" dat je nu doet.

Vandaar dus het aanbod: laat nu eens zien, op een door jou gekozen manier, dat een D30-middeltje méér doet dan een placebo.

Als je dat kunt, zal de kritiek op de homeopathie verstommen. Je zult de patiënten ermee helpen, je zult de homeopathie helpen, je zult onze kennis vermeerderen, en je zult de wetenschappelijke inzichten versterken. Alleen maar voordelen dus.

Als je dat echter niet kunt, kunnen we D30-middeltjes uit de homeopathie verbannen. Ze werken immers niet. Ook dan zul je de homeopathie vooruit helpen. Immers, homeopathie bestaat uit een mengeling van werkzame en onwerkzame behandelingen. Als je de onwerkzame behandelingen eruit gooit, houd je een homeopathie over die alleen nog maar zal bestaan uit werkzame behandelingen. Ook in dat geval heb je dus alleen maar voordelen.



Nóg duidelijker dan dit kan ik het echt niet meer uitleggen. Mocht je toch nog vragen hebben over dit aanbod om de homeopathie te verbeteren, laat dat dan gerust weten, dan zal ik mijn best doen om in te gaan op de punten die je toch nog niet helemaal hebt begrepen.

----------


## Adike

Een middel wordt alleen voorgeschreven als het in aanmerking voor de klacht, de potentie D30 is van wezenlijk belang in het aanbod van homeopathie. Het wil niet zeggen dat ik klakkeloos D30 voorschrijf. Ligt gewoon aan de aard van de klacht van de cliënt.

----------


## Flogiston

Laat eens zien dat er gevallen zijn waarin D30 op een door jou gekozen manier verschilt van enkel oplosmiddel.

Je mag dat ook doen zonder patiënt. Jij hebt echt alle keuze die je maar wenst.

Laat een verschil zien. Maakt niet uit welk verschil. Maakt niet uit HOE je het laat zien. ALS je het maar laat zien.

----------


## Adike

D30 is geen oplosmiddel, alleen maar een notatie voor hoe vaak het homeopathisch middel verdund is. Het is duidelijk genoeg dat het boven je pet gaat.

----------


## Flogiston

Zoals gebruikelijk reageer je op dingen die ik niet heb gezegd.

Alles wat je schrijft klopt. Helaas doet het niet ter zake, omdat je niet ingaat op wat de ander (in dit geval: ik) schrijft.

Zou je zo vriendelijk en beleefd willen zijn eens _wel_ te reageren op wat de ander zegt? En eens _niet_ om de kernvraag heen te draaien?

----------

